# 2 Outs, Bottom Of The Ninth and The Bases Are Loaded......



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Man, What a day ! Hit the woods a half hour before the hint of dawn and set up one deke. I set this deke real low to the ground, using only one stake, reasoning that she might look like a hot hen as no other birds have paid much attenton to my girls with my regular set up and poured a cup of coffee. Chelsea joined in with a hot chocolate as the sun rose on the last day of her hunt. 

Gobbles not 40 yards to our left confirmed the birds were close and a tree yelp set off another round of gobbles.
Putting the call away, I explained to Chelsea that he knows were here now. Lets see what happens. Everytime I called more than once this season, after fly down, the hens would take the Gobbler(s) the opposite direction. Maybe silence would be golden this morning.

Fly down at 6:45. Here comes 2 hens followed by a pig of a Tom. Dang he was nice. He entered the winter wheat field behind the hens with his beard curved back as it dragged the ground. What a honker ! 
He spotted the deke , puffed out, and charged.
Ran right to it ! Whoo Hooo ! , films rolling, I'm wondering how in the world I'm gonna fit this monster in the deep fryer, Chelsea flips off the saftey...... and missed ! 
The bird is just standing there at 20 feet looking around when the top barrel of her Stoger O/U roared again......... she missed again. 
Major bummer. The xxx full Comp N Chokes at that range are burning a rat hole with hardly a patteren. 
Needless to say, Punkin was pretty bummed.
She had missed a Longbeard opening day and let 2 more walk that had been in the brush offering a marginal shot at best. So she's pretty disapointed. 
But hey. She ain't over till she's over!

1:30 in the afternoon found us in the same spot, but a little farther in and closer to a stubble corn field. I reasoned that seeing how we messed up their breakfast plans, they might be in the mood for a snack before bedtime. The birds spooked this morning, but never saw us. So, last day, the birds are here somewhere, lets go for broke. 

Set out 2 dekes this time, a delta feeding hen and a feather flex alert hen. Figured we do something a little different than this morning. It worked.

Called very sparringly just clucking occasionally with a yelp every now and then for 4 hours. The wind was really whipping when the first hen stepped out at 80 yards. 
She walked right into our spread followed by 3 more hens and a Jake. The birds milled around the dekes not offereing Chels a shot without taking out a hen. Finally, the Jake turned, offering the shot that ended her 2005 Turkey hunt.

14 lbs. 3 in beard and 1/16 in spurs.
Kiddingly I told her "Hey, we can dip it in batter and make a chicken nugget ! It's bound to be tender, can't be more than a few days old " 
" Daaaaaaaad !! " LOLOL She was all smiles.
Any Turkey's a trophy and like she said, even tho the first shots were missed, and even if she hadn't filled this tag, the season was still a big success. 
And it was. 
I'm pretty proud of that girl.  

We all managed to fill our tags this year with pee wee taking it right down to the wire. What a great spring.
Ain't nuttin in this world like chasin Spring Gobblers !
I thank the Good Lord for allowing us the time together and for more great memories in the Spring Turkey Woods


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrates to your daughter TH. Good to hear she finally got to close the deal on one.


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats on the bird.. im hoping to fill my tag this week... we'll see how that goes...


-Isaac


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats to you and your daughter! Every turkey harvested is a trophy! They have been tougher than usual this spring! I know of few veteran turkey hunters that didn't score this year.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats to your whole family. You are a turkey hunting machine Thunderhead!


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Way to go!

Chelsea, I bet you sure learned alot this year, congrats on taking the bird.

It's nice to see Dads and their children out hunting.

May is going to be a busy month here and I hope we get up there to visit you all.

On the 9th of May I hope I can post my success story, if not that's OK I just like being in the woods in the springtime.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats to you and your family. Sounds like you guys had a heck of a season this year!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

You've been busy!
Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## stream wader (Feb 5, 2003)

congrats to your familys success this season


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Tom-

Sooo glad to hear it finally came together for Chelsea!

Chelsea, you've got a _big_ hug coming at the Pig Roast!  

Oh, so do you, Tom. :yikes: 

Never give up.....


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Tom, congrats to you and Chelsea. Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun and thats what its all about.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Way to go Tom! Thanks for sharing a special hunt with us!!!!


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats to the whole Thunderhead gang  

Give your girls a big ole hug from me....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great memories with your daughter, congratualtions!


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

hey my dad and i wanted to say Congrats to your daughter on her turkey and the hunt! at least she didnt give up like some people would have! We will see you in about two weeks! I have my bow dialed in! Now all you have to do is put him im my lap! lol! :lol: :yikes: 




Dallas


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks Dallas  Lookin forward to you guys coming down.
Lots of birds 'round here. Keep practicing !


----------

